
Queryplan.show – visualise SQL Server query plans - GordonS
https://queryplan.show
======
BrentOzar
Neat! Doesn't seem to work with multi-statement plans, though (like if your
batch or stored procedure has more than one query in it.) Only shows the first
statement in the batch.

